# Chrome, vids not playing (Kickstarter, Instragram, Vine)



## Another World (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm having an odd issue that seems to be fairly recent. I've installed nothing new. Chrome isn't running any extensions. It is up-to-date. I'm on Win 7. I can't play any vids on Kickstarter, Instragram, Vine, etc. I can play vids on streaming services like Youtube, <insert pirate tv streaming site here>, etc.

When I click a vid for Kickstarter, Instragram, or Vine they just don't do anything. 

I've tried clearing my cache. I also reset Chrome to its default settings. I've no idea what is causing this and not sure what to try next. 

I have IE installed and with default Active-x and Java settings I was also unable to play an Instragram vid yesterday. So perhaps this goes beyond Chrome and is Win 7 related? I only make that jump because I had no issues on my Win XP install running the same version of Chrome. The only difference is that Win 7 is 64 bit and XP was 32. -- see response below

Any ideas?

I'll check back later and see what has been typed. 

Thanks!
-Another World


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 30, 2013)

You may need to install Adobe Flash assuming as you don't have it. YouTube and many other sites use HTML5 video while the sites you mentioned may have errors playing HTML5 and you're on Chrome.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 30, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> You may need to install Adobe Flash assuming as you don't have it. YouTube and many other sites use HTML5 video while the sites you mentioned may have errors playing HTML5 and you're on Chrome.


 
Chrome comes with its own installation, so unlikely.


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2013)

The test animation on Adobe's site plays just fine. According to the site I have the latest version installed.

I just set IE security to default and kickstarter vids are playing. Still not playing in Chrome, so I'm back to it being just a Chrome issue.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/228373745/strength-in-numbers-asian-american-urban-music-pro

-another world


----------



## cdoty (Oct 31, 2013)

I've seen something like that. Do you have multiple displays, and if so are they set to 'Duplicate these displays'? That's what caused my issue.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 31, 2013)

Not much help, but in regards to Vine, Firefox stopped playing those. Had to go into the settings and edit it in order for Vine's to start working. Perhaps something similar has to be done in chrome? This was the steps done in FF:



> *Vine and other HTML5 videos won't play*
> 
> Some HTML5 videos (especially Vine videos) won't play on Windows. You can quickly work around this issue by changing a Windows Media setting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2013)

cdoty: i do not have multiple displays. in fact this is a laptop that i have never even plugged an hdmi cable into.

shadowsoldier: i don't see anything that involved in chrome's settings, so i will dig deeper and see if i can find a way to tweak specific values.

-another world


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 31, 2013)

just a thought , are you using an adblocker extension in chrome ? Also try disabling flash player in your plugins individual disable section.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2013)

try this:

go to chrome://plugins/

click on details on the top right corner. disable the standalone flash, and make sure the built-in flash is enabled only.

if that doesn't fix it try the opposite and make the standalone flash is enabled and built-in flash is disabled only.


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2013)

pwsincd: i am not using an adblocker. i chose to use the java permissions with this chome install. so only the sites i allow can use java, it prevents a ton of ads on its own. i have disabled this and/or allowed the troubled sites to no avail.

flame: the only player i see in plug-ins is the adobe one. disabling it just rendered all flash unusable. if chrome has a built in player, where is it? why doesn't it fall back to that after i disabled the one from adobe? 

this is what i have in the plug-ins:
Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.9.900.117
Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Disabled)
Google Update - Version: 1.3.21.165
Native Client
Chrome PDF Viewer
Adobe Reader - Version: 9.5.5.316 (Disabled)
Java(TM) (2 files) - Version: 10.45.2.18
Windows Live® Photo Gallery - Version: 14.0.8117.0416_ship.wlx.w3m3 (ship)
Adobe Shockwave Player - Version: 12.0.5r146
Silverlight - Version: 5.1.20913.0

i tried disabling various things but nothing works. i just closed all tabs, cleared the cache, and reloaded chrome. still stuck.

i visited two, um, adult streaming sites to test flash. one never "connects to the stream" while the other plays just fine. right clicking both sites shows the flash pop-up and the correct version number. testing in IE both sites work correctly.

-another world


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2013)

look at your installed programs do you have flash installed, im guessing you dont from the information you provided. you are using the build in flash of chrome.


----------



## Another World (Nov 1, 2013)

yes i do. both flash and shockwave from adobe are installed. from what i read chrome doesn't have a built-in flash player but comes bundled with an install of flash. what comes up in plug-ins is: Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.9.900.117. when i view programs and features from within Win7, this same build of flash is listed.

some pages are working in IE but not in Chrome. it seems to be a Chrome only issue. i had no problems on my 32bit XP install. It was running the same install of Chrome. Could this be a 64bit Win7/Chrome issue?

later tonight i'll uninstall flash and reinstall it from the adobe site. something i should have tried but for whatever reason have not. i'll post back in many hours to edit if that made any changes.

edit:
i uninstalled then installed flash from adobe, and it went to a different directory than the one bundled with chrome. i disabled the one with chrome and now the other "adult" content site i was testing with is working. so that's good. but, kickstarter, instragram, and vine are still failing.

-another world


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 1, 2013)

In the address bar, type:

Chrome://conflicts
If any conflicts are found, they will appear here.

and

Chrome://plugins
make sure "Always allowed" is checked under adobe flash player.


----------



## Another World (Nov 1, 2013)

Modules (139) - No conflicts detected

always allowed was not checked, i've checked it now. cleared the cache and those vids still do not play. Yet they work just fine on IE.

this made me recall something. i had issues with vids not playing as far back as i can remember. i just hadn't recalled it sooner because it was limited to a few sites that, at the time, i wasn't using very often. now that i am more vocal on twitter i come across more vine/instragram vids, which made me notice they were not playing. as i said previously, they always played just fine on my 32 bit XP machine running Chrome.

so far what i have debugged is that it is a Chrome issue, as the vids work just fine in IE. that it is some how related to flash, as an install of flash from adobe did fix 1 site. it may also be related to 32bit vs 64 bit or XP vs Win 7. sadly, my xp machine is dead and packed so there is no way i can debug against the two.

-another world


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2013)

why dont you use opera  or firefox for those type of videos? 

maybe you need to go ask on a adobe forum or google forum.


----------



## Another World (Nov 5, 2013)

i do not want to install multiple browsers to work around an issue. as i said, it works in IE, so no need to install more than that for 3 vid sites. i have posted it on the google forum and have yet to see a response. searching their forum i found other people with similar complaints (usually kickstarter) and one solution that appears to no longer work. 

-another world


----------



## Another World (Nov 21, 2013)

chrome just updated and now everything is working. good to know it wasn't my fault.

-another world


----------

